# Why "The Butterfly Effect 2" sucked



## uncanny_sama (Oct 10, 2006)

ok so i just watched this movie

and i have to say

this is the WORST movie ive seen in a while
i remember seeing BFE1 and i was just amazed by the original story traveling through time with pictures, the blackouts and every thing made sense in the end.

hell it even made me feel sorry for the guy when he ended up in the hospital and   trying to kill himself.
if i wasnt a man i would have cried.

anyway
what i saw today was a total rape-age of this movie
and i cant believe somebody couldve possibaly have watched the first movie
then read the script for the second and gave money to go make it

i mean the story telling was horrible, it absolutly does not make sense why that guy can go trough time
and he sure as hell doesnt have any reason to do it after he did it the first time.

its a shame to see a movie with such potential go to waste
the director should be ashamed of himself, and i hope hes a regular on NF so  he can read how much his movie sucked 

has anyone seen this movie>? 
share your thoughts


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2006)

i saw it 2 days ago
sucked my hairy balls


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2006)

Was it straight to video?  I remember being surprised when I saw it at blockbuster because I didn't recall seeing previews about it.

How much did it suck?  Compare it to another sucky movie.  Worse than House of the Dead?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

I pretty much assumed it would suck.
Most sequels do when its that type of movie. xD

NOTHING is worse the House of the Dead and Stay Alive. xDDDDD


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Stay Alive was... alright... IMO... but it's certainly not one of my favorites... still... the woman in the movie gave me nightmares for weeks...

I just saw the preview to TBE2 last night on TV... I couldn't really understand WHY there was a reason to make a sequel, though. TBE is an awesome movie, why not leave it at that? Sequels always ruin everything...


----------



## Neji (Oct 10, 2006)

there was a butterfly effect 2?


damn 

i wanna see grudge 2, it looks like its gonna suck


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 10, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I pretty much assumed it would suck.
> Most sequels do when its that type of movie. xD
> 
> NOTHING is worse the House of the Dead and Stay Alive. xDDDDD


Starship Troopers 2 is worse than House of the dead.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 10, 2006)

I liked the first one


----------



## Axeman (Oct 10, 2006)

The worst sequel ever I've ever seen was "Leprechaun: Back 2 tha' Hood." If that name doesn't say it all, I don't know what does.

Good to know this movie sucked, thanks, I'll avoid it like a bleeding AIDS patient.


----------



## inumike (Oct 10, 2006)

that movie sucked and it was the worst sequals


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 2 is worse than House of the dead.



True enough.
I did, however, enjoy the first Starship Troopers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2006)

Heh, there was actually a House of the Dead 2.  I have not had the misfortune of viewing it though.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 10, 2006)

I didn't bother to go seeing thank god.....


----------



## Mariia (Oct 10, 2006)

I didn't even know that there was a Butterfly Effect 2. lol.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't even seen a single preview for this movie 

Well thanks for the heads up lol.


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 10, 2006)

the second one was actully....Pretty freaking Dumb....I loth the director.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a Butterfly Effect 2? Since it's so sucky anyways, can you tell us what happened in it (Spoilers and all )? Did it even have the same actors?

TBE1 was such a good movie, it didn't even need a sequel


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, it's no surprise
I don't like even the first part of it
Hey, I think this thread should be moved in the Konoha Theatre


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2006)

> TBE1 was such a good movie, it didn't even need a sequel


People in the movie industry don't care about this.  Whether a movie needs a sequel or not is irrelevant.  Any movie that had even moderate success will have a sequel made out of it....all in the hope that it can make a few bucks.  Greed.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 11, 2006)

Put it this way, most all sequal's that go straight to video suck major ass.


----------



## Jannoy (Oct 11, 2006)

Really, they had a sequel? I didn't hear about it, and I loved watching the Butterfly Effect. Looking at what everyone said though, it seems obvious that the sequel sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2006)

I was watching Sports Center and I saw a preview for this a second ago.  As expected, it looked crappy.  I think the female lead this time around might be hotter than Amy Smart, but that is the only positive thing I could find.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2006)

Troll 2 owns this in the suck department. 

Naruto OP 3 in Slow Motion! 

Naruto OP 3 in Slow Motion! 

But, then again, it sucks so hard that it somehow manages to be totally awesome and enjoyable, IMO. XD


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 11, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 2 is worse than House of the dead.




omg for once i agree with Grrblt


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 11, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> There's a Butterfly Effect 2? Since it's so sucky anyways, can you tell us what happened in it (Spoilers and all )? Did it even have the same actors?
> 
> TBE1 was such a good movie, it didn't even need a sequel




it does not have the same actors

the movie starts with this guy and his friends camping in the forrest its
his girlfriends bithday
so they celebrate

then he tels her he loves her and stuff just when shes about to tell him some big secret ( witch obviously is that shes pregnant) he gets a call and he has to go to work so the holliday is over

the get in the car, the tire blows they get hit by a truck 
hes the only survior

a year later, he gets headaches, looks at the picture they made before the accident and he goes back in time

this time he prevents the accident everybody is saved and he wakes up 
with his girl and friends alive

then later his friend gets fired from work so he quits to gets in a fight with his girlfriend over it 

so he goes back in time AGAIN  ( at this point i was like, why the fuck does he go back in time) he has absolutly no reason to go back in time
so he goes back steals a big project forom a co-worker at work
and wakes up being the vice president of his company

so later he gets in trouble with the wrong people his girl left him long ago
so then hes on the run from the bad guys and he meets his girl when hes on the run

she gets shot

he goes back in time to the beginnig (the camp fire)

breaks up with the girl
the girl tells him shes pregnant, then grabs the cars and speeds of in tears ( women.. wtf?)

then he steals a car, speeds over on the freeway comanding her to pull over and telling her he loves her and is sorrry

then a truck comes and he says one last time he loves her and drives of the road

he dies

1 year later the babie is born
she named the baby after him

the baby looks at a picture and we see all the lame sf like when he goes back in time

and then we get a close up from the babys eyes

and thats the end of the movie


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 11, 2006)

Watch  and all films will look really great.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 11, 2006)

im totally gonna rent this now ...


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

I hate it when they totally screw over a good movie with a REALLY BAD sequel!
Makes me sad. I didn't even know that Butterfly Effect had one. Didn't seem like the type of movie to have a sequel in the first place. 
Other sequels that should die are all the "I know what you did last summer" ones.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> it does not have the same actors
> 
> the movie starts with this guy and his friends camping in the forrest its
> his girlfriends bithday
> ...


 
I either laughed, WTFed, or thought it was too cliche at the bolded parts 

The worst movie I ever saw was Hope Springs. HORRIBLE acting and storyline


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2006)

The only question I have is; did she get nekkid?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 16, 2006)

damn this sucked so badd...altohugh Erica Durance is still hott as hell...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 16, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:


> ok so i just watched this movie
> 
> and i have to say
> 
> ...



damn i was gonna rent it yesterday but instead got some scary ass movie. i loved BFE1 and it sounds like BFE2 sucks ass then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> damn this sucked so badd...altohugh Erica Durance is still hott as hell...


 
Did she get nekkid?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 17, 2006)

yes and no...you got to see her in bra and panties but they covered up her boobs when she got nekkid...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2006)

Very ghey. That was the only reason I was going to even consider renting this.


----------

